# Field Trips



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

What do you guys do when there's a class field trip? I have a couple coming up and I usually try to avoid going on them. I fear going because I'll sit by myself on the bus and then being all by myself through out it. I'm just not comfortable.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I usually avoided field trips in high school, actually wanting to be in school the day when most of my classmates wouldn't be. There was a trip to the Body Exhibit in Ohio my Senior year that I wanted to go to, though, so I just went and sat alone on the bus. I had a pretty nice time.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Yooo...Jonathan. Lol. The last time I went on a field trip was like, eighth grade, when I actually had a sort of "group of friends", so I would just hang with them. But that doesn't help. So, during cross country in high school (which is kind of the same concept), I would sit on the bus by myself a lot with my iPod or not (sleeping instead or looking out the window), then act as nonchalant as possible to the fact I was a huge outcast loner, ha. In other words, I would make small talk with people when fitting, _try _to include myself in conversations as long as it wasn't forced, and do my own thing (i.e. walk around, text people, or pretend to lol) when those moments popped up where I realized 'Well kid, you're fcuked again!'

That's all I've got. You're better off just sucking it up and going; you'll be grateful that you did. Good luck


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

CandySays said:


> Yooo...Jonathan. Lol. The last time I went on a field trip was like, eighth grade, when I actually had a sort of "group of friends", so I would just hang with them. But that doesn't help. So, during cross country in high school (which is kind of the same concept), I would sit on the bus by myself a lot with my iPod or not (sleeping instead or looking out the window), then act as nonchalant as possible to the fact I was a huge outcast loner, ha. In other words, I would make small talk with people when fitting, _try _to include myself in conversations as long as it wasn't forced, and do my own thing (i.e. walk around, text people, or pretend to lol) when those moments popped up where I realized 'Well kid, you're fcuked again!'
> 
> That's all I've got. You're better off just sucking it up and going; you'll be grateful that you did. Good luck


Thanks for the advice . I think I will go. It'll be over before I know it anyways. My senior class had a retreat last year for three days, it was hell as you could imagine.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Yay, that's great! Oh no...hahah, that really does sound like some kinda awful. How did you manage to get through it alive?


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

My class went on a field trip a couple of weeks ago and I sat by myself the entire bus ride going and coming. Everyone else was sitting next to their friends chatting away, singing songs and joking around and stuff. I felt so left out. I had my iPod with me, so I just listened to music and pretended to sleep for a little bit. It was a horrible experience for me, lol. I'm glad that's over with.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't have that many field trips. Like maybe only one a year or less. I always just fake sick so I don't have to go.


----------

